# 5mg dianabol a day



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Has any1 ever run 5/10mg Dianabol pre workout for a long period of time? If so how did it go...How long did you do it for? What PCT did you run? How much of the gains did you manage to keep?

I have heard that a few mass monsters in my gym do it, there is 1 nutter that claims to of run 5mg Dianabol a day for the last year :whistling:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

5mg aint a lot dude i was running 50mg oxy before training not long before my injury and found it gave me immense pumps and mad me full as fukk!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Surely even with a low dose of 5/10mg it would shut you down, so why not just use 25mg + ? I read that Arnie used to run 5mg Dbol year round aswell :\


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

little wile ago i was thinking of runing 5-10mg dbol as i have got alot worth of a course actualy i haven't used.. i was thinking of just taking it as pre workout like twice a week .. is this ok ? is it going to shut me down /gyno ? pct needed .. ?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

i ran it with my other bits and bobs so i was gonna use anti-e's and PCT so couldnt say myself about the dbol!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

1 way to find out, i am going to use my little brother as a guinea pig! I will make a thread from monday on his training, with his stats etc on...10mg dbol pre workout for 16 weeks, see how it goes. It will be his first course.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

how old is he??


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> 1 way to find out, i am going to use my little brother as a guinea pig! I will make a thread from monday on his training, with his stats etc on...10mg dbol pre workout for 16 weeks, see how it goes. It will be his first course.


 lol that's abit harsh how old is he ?


----------



## Bale (Dec 16, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> 1 way to find out, i am going to use my little brother as a guinea pig! I will make a thread from monday on his training, with his stats etc on...10mg dbol pre workout for 16 weeks, see how it goes. It will be his first course.


il be checkin this :thumb:

link to thread when done please :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

this is actually a good and effective way for running dbol as i know a few people who have done it me included!

OSC before eh got banned use to advise people to try this was and i also believe this is how Chef-x also advises it as well as its a lot safer and better for you (apparently lol) and i know a few of the older members on here have tried it aswell.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> how old is he??


He is 20 mate, natural, He started off at about 120lbs and is now about 165lbs i think. Low bodyfat & strong as an ox for his size :lol:

No he said he wanted to try dianabol & if he is using my supply then you know haha

Will take some before and after pics, hopefully with him under my wing he will make some impressive gains.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Chris4Pez said:


> this is actually a good and effective way for running dbol as i know a few people who have done it me included!
> 
> OSC before eh got banned use to advise people to try this was and i also believe this is how Chef-x also advises it as well as its a lot safer and better for you (apparently lol) and i know a few of the older members on here have tried it aswell.


Wicked stuff, great info just what i wanted to hear! :thumbup1:

Thanks


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

im only 21 bro thought u meant like16 lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

good brothers .. i need a bro like that . Yeah man keep us updated .. i'll be doing my 1st test cycle soon so hopefuly good things come off it


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> good brothers .. i need a bro like that . Yeah man keep us updated .. i'll be doing my 1st test cycle soon so hopefuly good things come off it


Wicked stuff, goodluck with your Test cycle. I recommended Test to my brother but he insists on a oral only cycle first so this should be an ideal experiment. I have heard a lot of people say Dianabol gains are near impossible to keep, but i know many people to of proven that wrong already, hopefully with this 10mg pre workout dbol only cycle, all will go well and he will make some serious gains.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

dan-cov-boxer said:
 

> Wicked stuff, goodluck with your Test cycle. I recommended Test to my brother but he insists on a oral only cycle first so this should be an ideal experiment. I have heard a lot of people say Dianabol gains are near impossible to keep, but i know many people to of proven that wrong already, hopefully with this 10mg pre workout dbol only cycle, all will go well and he will make some serious gains.


how old are you dude, that back pic if pretty sick, you compete?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Wicked stuff, goodluck with your Test cycle. I recommended Test to my brother but he insists on a oral only cycle first so this should be an ideal experiment. I have heard a lot of people say Dianabol gains are near impossible to keep, but i know many people to of proven that wrong already, hopefully with this 10mg pre workout dbol only cycle, all will go well and he will make some serious gains.


i don't think the gain is imposibble to keep .. i mean i haven't done it just because of the water retention side of it. the 1st time i wanted to try steriod i was adviced by a pro bodybuilder to try dbol .. i asked him for test he said ,.. try dbol then go for test after . he said it's good for starting off and many people will use it again and again .


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> how old are you dude, that back pic if pretty sick, you compete?


22, not competed but i will hopefully do my first comp sometime during the summer of 2010.

Is that you in your dp? I'd of never of guessed you was only 21 lol, actually i have seen you about on here and always thought you was like 30 odd, no offense intended. Incredible physique :tongue:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

man you guys are already there .. i am 23 and i think i'm ready to do my 1st cycle .. i have been doing research for few years just wanted to take my time make sure i get everything right... you think i'm ok age wise to give it a go . . ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> man you guys are already there .. i am 23 and i think i'm ready to do my 1st cycle .. i have been doing research for few years just wanted to take my time make sure i get everything right... you think i'm ok age wise to give it a go . . ?


I'd definately say you was ready, you have done alot of research which is great to hear, many just rush into things and don't have a clue.


----------



## Alex-2012 (Dec 10, 2009)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Wicked stuff, goodluck with your Test cycle. I recommended Test to my brother but he insists on a oral only cycle first so this should be an ideal experiment. I have heard a lot of people say Dianabol gains are near impossible to keep, but i know many people to of proven that wrong already, hopefully with this 10mg pre workout dbol only cycle, all will go well and he will make some serious gains.


On my first cycle i did 25mg/ed in the morning for 6 weeks it never shut me down and I went mentall on that abit water retension but if diet is in check he should be good and see some verry good gains on that and kept a good amount

my filosophy on d-bol is hit hard stay and get out its always worked for me but id really like to see what the results are going to be for a lower dose longer cycle..

Keep updating boxer....

And as someone else said I wish I had a brother like that when i was younger starting os cos I didnt have a ****ing clue was I was doing at the time..


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> 22, not competed but i will hopefully do my first comp sometime during the summer of 2010.
> 
> Is that you in your dp? I'd of never of guessed you was only 21 lol, actually i have seen you about on here and always thought you was like 30 odd, no offense intended. Incredible physique :tongue:


you will do well mate look like you have a great v taper.

I'm 20 in that pic bro as a junior lol, tore my chest 5 months ago dont look a shadow of that anymore, will be back at it in the new year 

i do look old when i diet, you wont believe what it does. makes your face drawn and all sorts!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> you will do well mate look like you have a great v taper.
> 
> I'm 20 in that pic bro as a junior lol, tore my chest 5 months ago dont look a shadow of that anymore, will be back at it in the new year
> 
> i do look old when i diet, you wont believe what it does. makes your face drawn and all sorts!!


Ai my backs a strong point, my abs are visable but looking the worst they have since i can remember, after this 12 week bulk, i will do some serious cutting and see whats being said :thumb:

20 omg unbelievable, how long you been training?

I was out due to injury for a few months to, i got ragged by a police dog :lol: Not good!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Ai my backs a strong point, my abs are visable but looking the worst they have since i can remember, after this 12 week bulk, i will do some serious cutting and see whats being said :thumb:
> 
> 20 omg unbelievable, how long you been training?
> 
> I was out due to injury for a few months to, i got ragged by a police dog :lol: Not good!


lol i was training for about a year before that pic was taken but im naturally about 16 stone bro and 5ft11...

id rather get ragged by a police dog than tare my chest bro its been the most mentally challenging thing ive ever done, close to depression the lot!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> lol i was training for about a year before that pic was taken but im naturally about 16 stone bro and 5ft11...
> 
> id rather get ragged by a police dog than tare my chest bro its been the most mentally challenging thing ive ever done, close to depression the lot!!


Lmfao same i think but the bastard chewed holes in my thigh, forearm and torso area, wasn't pleasant to say the least. Wouldn't of thought it had been so bad but then i got released, went home and checked the size of my alsations teeth :lol:

Anyways i am off to go blast my shoulders and traps, chat later buddy :beer:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> I'd definately say you was ready, you have done alot of research which is great to hear, many just rush into things and don't have a clue.


thanks mate. Yeah i'm not being big headed but i know kinda lot regarding diet , training and Anabolics. i have read anabolics 2009 updated edition nearly all of it .. learnt alot from here and other sites also all these old timers in my gym. the more you know the better it is for when your on it then your prepeared. what you think is the best way to stay lean while i'm on cycle .. do some cardio as well ? i'm not looking to gain massive amount of weight .. i would rather gain less but be lean gain. any advice on this would be great ..


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like i won't be training for another half hour, thought i'd had my pre workout shake, but noticed it on the side, been sat there a good half hour :lol: I am not with it today lol. I don't do much cardio at all when bulking, hit the obliques and abs maybe once a week tops, and do 10 mins on the treadmill before training and abit of skipping. I find with Test i gain very lean, even when bulking. Tbh you are very lean as it is, just keep your diet sensible and you will make some extreme lean mass gains. You probably know more than me so it's pointless asking my advice :laugh:



sizar said:


> thanks mate. Yeah i'm not being big headed but i know kinda lot regarding diet , training and Anabolics. i have read anabolics 2009 updated edition nearly all of it .. learnt alot from here and other sites also all these old timers in my gym. the more you know the better it is for when your on it then your prepeared. what you think is the best way to stay lean while i'm on cycle .. do some cardio as well ? i'm not looking to gain massive amount of weight .. i would rather gain less but be lean gain. any advice on this would be great ..


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Looks like i won't be training for another half hour, thought i'd had my pre workout shake, but noticed it on the side, been sat there a good half hour :lol: I am not with it today lol. I don't do much cardio at all when bulking, hit the obliques and abs maybe once a week tops, and do 10 mins on the treadmill before training and abit of skipping. I find with Test i gain very lean, even when bulking. Tbh you are very lean as it is, just keep your diet sensible and you will make some extreme lean mass gains. You probably know more than me so it's pointless asking my advice :laugh:


mate any little bit helps. Yeah as i was reading more test in the body helps you burn fat as well and when test is used or any other anabolics you can get away with eating abit more carb than usual as the muscle cell will expand to store glycogen and give you more strengh and pump. i'll keep you guys updated when i start.. my diet is always clean .. i'll probly up my carb and protien a lil to get abit more calories otherwise i'll stick to basics works. and do cardio twice a week .. incline power walk on tredmill for about 45 mins .. and see how i get on.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Dbol pre-workout is known as pulsing. If that's all you're doing in terms of gear, it shouldn't create much suppression.

There are several threads on here about low dose dianabol used 'as a supplement'. It's an interesting concept, because having a short half life, if only taken at certain times, it shouldn't in theory do much harm to the HPTA.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Excellent i was thinking 10mg pre workout only, that way on the weekends/days off it would give his liver time to recover, even though it is a very low dose anyways... :thumb:



ba baracuss said:


> Dbol pre-workout is known as pulsing. If that's all you're doing in terms of gear, it shouldn't create much suppression.
> 
> There are several threads on here about low dose dianabol used 'as a supplement'. It's an interesting concept, because having a short half life, if only taken at certain times, it shouldn't in theory do much harm to the HPTA.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

I ve run 15 and 5 on ocassions , no shut down , got massive difference in rates of recovery even after the 5mg dose but I was new to gear , don t know if that applies to anyone using gear for long.

Make sure you take it with breakfast so it doesn t leave much next morning and you produce some test on yr own, if you take 5 u don t have to do that i suppose.


----------



## Bale (Dec 16, 2008)

Andrikos said:


> I ve run 15 and 5 on ocassions , no shut down.


sorry if a stupid question... what is meant by shutdown ?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Bale said:


> sorry if a stupid question... what is meant by shutdown ?


When your body stops producing testosterone.


----------



## Bale (Dec 16, 2008)

ah right, got ya!


----------



## Bale (Dec 16, 2008)

sorry to hijack thread, just wondering.. how do you know when it does this? and how do you avoid it? or start to reproduce it again?

thanks


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

You wouldn't know for sure without blood tests.

Read the PCT sticky to understand how to re-start it effectively.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i'm thinking of runing 5mg or 10 mg tommorow leg workout lol .. ummm


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> 1 way to find out, i am going to use my little brother as a guinea pig! I will make a thread from monday on his training, with his stats etc on...10mg dbol pre workout for 16 weeks, see how it goes. It will be his first course.


What good will that do? how will you know if such a low dose does anything, it's so minimal that any change in diet and or training would affect body comp just as much, you have nothing to compare it to so whats the point!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> What good will that do? how will you know if such a low dose does anything, it's so minimal that any change in diet and or training would affect body comp just as much, you have nothing to compare it to so whats the point!!!!!


Was more of an experiment using it on a low dose as a pre workout supplement, so to speak. A few people are saying they made good gains whilst doing something silimar. What you recommend? :thumbup1:


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Has any1 ever run 5/10mg Dianabol pre workout for a long period of time? If so how did it go...How long did you do it for? What PCT did you run? How much of the gains did you manage to keep?
> 
> I have heard that a few mass monsters in my gym do it, there is 1 nutter that claims to of run 5mg Dianabol a day for the last year :whistling:


ive read an article on this, maybe from this forum. on running 5/10mg of dbol whilst on pct in the morning upon waking. it coincides with the bodies natural test peak in the morning, although it wont shut you down completly you wont fully recover in pct. apparently around the 80 to 90% mark. it sounds good if you run it this way. i havent, but im going to next cycle just for maitenance whilst recovering. i should add that it has to be done UPON waking otherwise the body wont be tricked and will shut down its own production


----------



## jonny2630 (Jan 12, 2010)

dan did u run that experiment with yr brother then? i was thinking of doing similar i first used dbol when i started with aas and mad strenght gains , i think i might run low dose


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

No mate he is making excuse lol. Well he says he will do it 100% definately once he hits 175lbs naturally. Keep telling him to wrap up get out there train and eat, eat, eat! Itching to start this little experiment.


----------



## jonny2630 (Jan 12, 2010)

did u do the 5mg thing with yr bro, if so howd it go?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

jonny2630 said:


> did u do the 5mg thing with yr bro, if so howd it go?


Not yet he wants to hit 175lbs naturally first :laugh:


----------



## johng183 (Feb 11, 2010)

Is there any need for pct if running 5mg a day for say 10 weeks?


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

You could probably run 20mg pre workout for 10 weeks and not need a pct. I don't see the point in doing 5mg.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

This sounds like an interesting concept.

I know that Ben Johnson's (Canadian sprinter who got busted on a drug test in 1988 Seoul Olympics) first cycle was 5mg daily of dianabol, 3 weeks on, 3 weeks off. This was under the guidance of his coach Charlie Francis.

I think a lot of people underestimate the effects of low dosages. Even the doctor who invented Dianabol, Dr. John Ziegler, only recommended 5-10mg daily to anyone using it, including athletes.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

This all seems like a VERY interesting concept.

Looking forward to seeing how Dan-cov's little experiment goes.


----------



## T-Flex (Dec 6, 2009)

tuna_man said:


> This sounds like an interesting concept.
> 
> I know that Ben Johnson's (Canadian sprinter who got busted on a drug test in 1988 Seoul Olympics) first cycle was 5mg daily of dianabol, 3 weeks on, 3 weeks off. This was under the guidance of his coach Charlie Francis.
> 
> I think a lot of people underestimate the effects of low dosages. Even the doctor who invented Dianabol, Dr. John Ziegler, only recommended 5-10mg daily to anyone using it, including athletes.


I agree 100% mate. I know someone who took 5-10mg/day for about 10 months and made some very impressive gains over this period. When he came off he had no adverse effects and seemed to keep a decent amount of what he gained. You have to carry on training hard though.

I also know someone who has very recently been doing a similar thing with T-bol. Started on 10mg/day for first week then went up to 20 and then 30 for about 5 weeks and came off for about 4 weeks. No PCT either. I'm seeing him every week in the gym and he looks good for it. We'll see how it pans out. I'm considering this myself either with Dbol or Tbol, that's when I shake a couple of nagging injuries.


----------



## johng183 (Feb 11, 2010)

So with a dose that low im assuning keeping the missus pleasured so to speak wont be a problem then??


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Would be interested in seeing an answer for johng183's question. Also, could their be many down sides to 5-10mg per day, other than gains being slow.

Thanks.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

johng183 said:


> So with a dose that low im assuning keeping the missus pleasured so to speak wont be a problem then??


Isn't that what the drawer under the bed is for? :laugh:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

johng183 said:


> So with a dose that low im assuning keeping the missus pleasured so to speak wont be a problem then??


It's unlikely to be a problem. The key thing with this is the short half life of dbol, i.e. it's effectively un-active in your system after 4-5 hours, so you would only have exogenous test (as good as) in your system for a few hours, as opposed to a long estered injectable for example which releases continually for a week or more.

There are a couple of old threads on it in here, and the more I think about it and the more I read about the relative lack of suppression from mild dbol cycles, the more sense it makes. Tbol could be even better suited since it's far less androgenic and doesn't aromatise at all, so in theory should be much less suppressive still.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I am really interested to hear the results of this and any adverse effect. I cant imagine it will do alot of damage for such a low dose, even though it is for a prolonged period. Am contemplating having a go at this and documenting my results...........


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

yea im intrested as well.


----------



## johng183 (Feb 11, 2010)

So what would be the most "effective" way to take 5-10mg daily? Pre workout for me is pretty much upon waking as i hit the gym 1 hour after waking so would that be a good idea?

How would you guys do this at 5-10mg? 5mg daily for the year? 5-10mg pre workout only for a few weeks?? opinions??


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yea I was thinking about the half life about t-bol as well if and whether at 16 hours it would shut you down if taken for an extended period of time. Surely d-dol would be better suited for use in this way. It would be interesting to hear peoples views though on this matter.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

God said:


> Tbol isn't as anabolic though and has a much longer half life (16 hours IIRC) so surely it wouldn't be effective in this situation?


I hadn't checked out the half life TBH, so that's news to me.

It's less androgenic by a long way so should theoretically be less suppressive, and as it doesn't aromatise - and estrogen is about 200x more suppressive than testosterone, (and dbol does aromatise) that should also make it less suppressive.

I don't think there are any studies on tbol though as it's only become available again fairly recently whereas dbol has been about for years.


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok so on the assumtion we were taking 5-10mg's of dbol per day how much would you require if you opted for Tbol? 15-20mg's?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

tbol is very mild i would even 20 or 30 mg


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

If you ran d/bol at 5-10mg on waking, plus proviron, that could be a nice little course. Might actually do that later this year!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

everyone is interested in this but no one has the gut to try it .. might give it a bash my self. lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

how long pre workout ? 2 hours ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sizar said:


> everyone is interested in this but no one has the gut to try it .. might give it a bash my self. lol


Im certainly willing to give it a shot mate. But cutting at the moment so wouldnt see the benefit really as i would rather use this when bulking due to possible slight water retention (diet dependant) and increase in apetite........


----------



## johny test (Feb 23, 2010)

i cant realy see the point in doing 5mg a day all year round, may be has a bridge to your next cycle.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

whats the point? you make about 5mg test a day. so in theory your just going to be replacing your own test. and you will shut down slightly.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

5mg.....waste of time.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

check out a thread on here by samurai 69. he ran it low dose fortnight on, fortnight off.

do a search and you will get a lot of info. it ran to many pages.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

search on this sire is sh1t, gota a linky anyone?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

search works fine for me.....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/7902-d-bol-day-6th-june.html


----------



## T-Flex (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry I'm needing to ask this but why do they say to take it in the morning? How does this help minimize shutdown?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> 1 way to find out, *i am going to use my little brother as a guinea pig*! I will make a thread from monday on his training, with his stats etc on...10mg dbol pre workout for 16 weeks, see how it goes. It will be his first course.


you can adopt me as a little bro if you like long as you feed me sweets as well :lol:


----------



## T-Flex (Dec 6, 2009)

T-Flex said:


> Sorry I'm needing to ask this but why do they say to take it in the morning? How does this help minimize shutdown?


BUMP!


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

T-Flex said:


> Sorry I'm needing to ask this but why do they say to take it in the morning? How does this help minimize shutdown?


The theory, which is not actually proven but speculation, is that if you take it in the morning when natural test levels peak anyway, the extra 5mg or whatever wont be detected as much, it will sort of 'ride the spike', and will clear the system by 4-5 hours later, so at bedtime there will be no exogenous steroid in the system, and during sleep test balancing and production occurs.

There may be some merit to this with very low doses but personally i think the body is just too smart. Hormone regulation is not stupid, the comparator (hypothalamus) in this system has a high gain (meaning its very sensitive to small changes, gives a big change for a small error signal), so its probably not that easy to trick your body, its way too clever


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

as tuna_man says your body knows whats it doing. it only needs a certain amount of testosterone a day for specific bodily functions. so due to homeostasis will reduce endogenous test production if exogenous test is put in (ie 5mg dbol)


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ive been thinking of this for a while and have been asking around and was recommended pulsing so what say if you just take 10 - 20 mg in the morning about an hour before you workout and only on days when you train, so for me monday, wednesday and friday, this would give your body 4 days of the week on natural production. I think it would help out alot, maybe even run a low dose OTC AI 7 days a week, because its OTC and ran at a low dose it wont be strong enough to suppress estrogen to the point where you feel like crap but would help to stop aromatisation and therefore help you avoid to much shutdown?

any thoughts?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump so I can read the other pages.

Yes, several ways to do this.

Pulsing, this is where lets say you train 3 days a week, an hour before the gym you take your dbol and thats it.

Wont need a PCT, the HPTA wont shut down, and the added benefits for recovery would be ok.

Short cycles.

Because it is in and out in a day, you use larger amounts for short cycles like 17 days.

Or, another is to drop it early in the morning where the body is highest in testosterone and wont negativly effect the HPTA.

But, that one sounds good, you still would need some time off to kind of reset things.

Dbol aromitizes quite heavily and if you want to do this, some form of estrogen management would not be a bad idea, due to estrogen being about 200 times as supressive as testosterone.

But I will read the other posts later, sorry if this has been said already.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

cool

I may give this a try then, say for 10-12 weeks maybe longer depending on level of shutdown and how im feeling. I know the gains wont be huge and dramatic but I imagine it will help me break through this plateu without the need for side effects, a large PCT if any is needed and the whole post cycle depression thing, what dose would you say if I run it in the morning pre workout 3 days a week, use the natural test piggy back method and also run an OTC AI 7 days a week to stop aromatisation? I was thinking of starting off on 10mg and see how it goes and then maybe increase it to 15 or 20mg?

Edit: would it be nessecary to run the AI several days a week do you think? or could it just be taken on the same days as the dbol, say once in the morning and then again in the evening?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Something low like 10mg pre workout early would probably give you some results yet probably not be supressive.

Just keep an eye on things, you may not need to do any PCT or AI.


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

hmm might give it a shot when i get my diet in check, i have 105 tbol left from my first cycle when i was just a young teen going along with others, biggest regret of my life but if you've been in a tight knit of people that all go gym toghether and everyone else is on them you kinda feel like your missing out on the action,

i was taking 50mg ( 1 tab = 10mg ) everyday for 4 weeks, noticed quite significant gains but jue to being a complete newb the diet wasnt there to maximise ganes and lost the majority of it when cycle ended,

so the only thing i got was money out of pocket and gyno  the joy of being a ignorant teen :|


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Pity growth occurs the days following the gym not during the actual gym thus taking dbol prior to the gym will do nothing more than give you a placebo effect and if you are super lucky perhaps a pump that is nearly as good as half a scoop of no-explode. Sounds super awesome to me!!!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Graham Mc said:


> hmm might give it a shot when i get my diet in check, i have 105 *tbol* left from my first cycle when i was just a young teen going along with others, biggest regret of my life but if you've been in a tight knit of people that all go gym toghether and everyone else is on them you kinda feel like your missing out on the action,
> 
> i was taking 50mg ( 1 tab = 10mg ) everyday for 4 weeks, noticed quite significant gains but jue to being a complete newb the diet wasnt there to maximise ganes and lost the majority of it when cycle ended,
> 
> *so the only thing i got was money out of pocket and gyno*  the joy of being a ignorant teen :|


You shouldn't get gyno from tbol mate. Sounds like you had dbol.


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> You shouldn't get gyno from tbol mate. Sounds like you had dbol.


truly shows how ignorant i was dont even know the name of the gear i was taking/ have remaining :|


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I can't see why you wouldn't want to just run a 6 week course at 30mg a day? I've been doing this for 4 weeks and have made some decent gains, about 5 kilos so far, and I feel fine.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, here is the theory behind pulsing by a guy that kind of created it or had the idea behind it.

Bear in mind, it is ment to keep sides down, offer less supression of HPTA and allow to not use PCT, and get some gains.

Remember supressing your own endo production while supplementing low dose is counter productive.

The idea here is to keep endo going while supplementing low dose to get more of a burst in hormones so you dont shut down endo production.

Otherwise you are swapping one hormone for another, which makes zero sense unless your one is higher than the other (endo).

*Originally Posted by Dr.D *

A lot of guys have been asking me to clarify my method on this cycling technique, so here's a good explanation if you're interested in trying this. It can generally be applied to any steroidal compound.

What is "pulse" cycling? Pulsing is a method of dosing a product designed to intentionally avoid potential long term side effects such as HPTA suppression and liver damage. This technique is usually applied as a means of toxicity control when potent corticoids are used on children requiring long term therapy. However, this method can really be applied to anyone using any oral steroid with great success and significantly reduced side effects. With pulsing, the serious, long term side effects of chronic oral treatment are avoided and short term side effect, like acne and mineral retention, are milder that usual. This also allows for higher doses to be used since the dosing is less frequent. For example, if you would normally take a product at 30mg/day for a week, that means a total intake of 210mg/week. With pulsing, you might take 40mg on work out days only 3 times per week and that only comes out to 120mg/week total! This provides the needed benefits of the product at the most crucial times, which are just before and just after a work out, and offers a means of strongly attenuated suppression of endogenous steroid production. In other words, you can pulse a compound for 6-8 weeks usually before you realistically need to start thinking about a conventional post cycle therapy. In fact, after a 4 week pulsing cycle, PCT should not even be required in most cases!

Basically, if you dose every day (ED) in perfectly spaced doses, you will achieve 100% effect, 100% short term side effects and 100% long term side effects. If you dose every other day (EOD) like the pulse protocol, you still get about 60% effect and 75% short term sides but only about 40% of the long term sides. That's not a bad trade off and very economical on the body and the wallet too! Of course, if you would have gained 10 pounds on a normal 1 month cycle, this means you will only gain about 6 pounds pulsing, but it also means you can do this for twice as long as a normal cycle. That equals about 2 months worth of worry free dosing, so the net effect is a gain of about 12 pounds over 2 months instead of 10 pounds over 1 month. This structure offers fewer sides and a milder post cycle therapy requirements (if even needed at all) plus the slower gains tend to have a better residual that is more likely to be permanent compared to faster gains. It's a great long term strategy and good for newer users too looking to run fast, clean cycles for 1 month with no PCT needed later.

There are two good approaches to it:

1) EOD

2) 2 days on / 2 days off

Depending on your workout schedule, I would use one of these two options for optimal pulsing efficiency. Doses can usually be high (like 40-50mg instead of 20-30mg) but take them close together preferably before 6pm. It's not crucial you take the last dose before 6pm, but the earlier the better at avoiding shut down. Take half of the total dose pre work out and half post work out instead of spread out evenly over the whole day like a normal cycle. If an odd dose is to be used, like 30mg, take the majority pre work out (so 20mg pre/10mg post). When pulsing, dose at least 3 times per week but not more than 4 times.

Also important to remember is nutrition. Have a good, high calorie post work out meal and eat sufficient protein, especially on off days. Off days are also a good time to take a cortisol antagonist or even just low dose DHEA (25-50mg) if you are a slow healer or hard gainer especially. Although pulsing is a great way to avoid suppression, if you are extra sensitive to shut down or using a compound that will normally cause very fast shut down, an AI based test booster can be administered on off days or daily to further punctuate the hormonal "bounce back" in the quest to avoid the need for post cycle therapy post cycle. The bounce back phenomenon is an effect that is often noted when pulsing. It is not uncommon for testicular size and testosterone levels to increase above baseline on consecutive off days or after the cycle is over. This is like a built in PCT effect you may experiences after properly pulsed hormone use. As a teen, I was able to employee this method successfully for 3 years without needing a PCT, so I can say it works very well! In pulsing, it is also important to remember that the smaller number of dose exposures means faster liver clearance. Normal safety ancillaries like healthy oils and lipid supplements are advised, but be modest with liver products like milk thistle. They are generally counter productive and therefore not advised while pulsing, except with very toxic or potent compounds. Cycle safe!

Example of a 3x/wk pulse M,W,F:

Week/Dose(mg)

1 (10,20,30)

2 30

3 30-40

4 30-40

5 30-50

6 30-50

7 30-60

8 30-60

Example of a 4x/wk pulse Sat,Sun & Wed,Thur:

Week/Dose(mg)

1 (10,20,30,30)

2 30

3 30-40

4 30-40

5 30-50

6 30-50


----------



## T-Flex (Dec 6, 2009)

*Ok thanks for that.*



hackskii said:


> Bump so I can read the other pages.
> 
> Yes, several ways to do this.
> 
> ...


----------

